# Holes in Head?



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

I stopped at a new (to me) aquarium shop & saw these 2 Albino Tiger Oscars (that were donated) w/holes in their heads - grooves out of them & fin & tail distress. They have been sick for 3 weeks & started with a hole showing up between the eyes on forehead, then the grooves on face. The shop owner said he'd treated them for (hole in the head) & Fin & Tail Rot & that they weren't improving. I took pix w/my friends phone - (I tried to sharpen them etc, but without much luck). This guy & his wife seem clueless & have NO internet savvy, so I offered to post here. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Hole in the head, or HITH is really hard to cure and almost all the time end up with the fish dying.....Your larger SA cichlids are prone to developing this disease and especially Oscars................Causes are debated, but alot have stated it starts from bad water quality


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have heard of Metronidazole being used with some success. I too belive that this condition can be traced to poor water quality and or poor diet. Medicated fish food containing Metronidazole such as Jungle labs anti- parasite medicated fish food might prove helpful IF fish are still eating. Others use metronidazole in tablet form. Crush the tablets and heat the powdered meds in a microwave safe glass of aquarium water. Otherwise the mixture does not readily become soluble. The prescribed dose is 250 mg per 10 gal daily with 50 percent water change each day. Hope the fish improve. :-(


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

just a question of my own.....can most meds like metronidazole can be, used out of pill form for aquariums??


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*Could be?*

Thanks for the input - another person said it could be "Head & Lateral Line Erosion" HLLE, no known cure though. I feel sorry for the fish & the guy that has them is really clueless (not having internet to look up stuff would suck). Will pass on these ideas - thanks again everyone!


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

This picture shows it better...

Thanks for the input - thinkin it's "Head & Lateral Line Erosion" HLLE, no known cure though. I feel sorry for the fish & the guy that has them is really clueless (not having internet to look up stuff would suck). Will pass on these ideas - thanks again everyone!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's what I found about it-

This ailment's initial manifestation is usually the development of small pits around the eye and on the head and adjacent area. As it progresses, the holes grow larger, eventually connecting to become larger lesions, additionally extending back along the fish's lateral line. In advanced cases, the fins and gill covering begin to erode. While this condition is seldom fatal, it can horribly disfigure a once beautiful fish. Minor cases that are stopped can allow a reversion to a normally appearing specimen, but once it has progressed too far, the fish may be permanently scarred. 

Even a well cared for tanks occupants can suddenly show signs of this disease, but it's usually caused by poor water quality & poor diet which can cause chronic stress & autoimmune disease -a weakened system makes it easy for fish to contract a viral or fungus infection. Treatments are to Reduce stress, improve nutritional regime, add vitamins and HUFA supplements to the diet, enhance water quality. Possibilities of reversing (curing) are helped by improving these things & exposure to more natural sunlight.

Some fish can live a long time like this - some grow listless & die from starvation 

I will pass this info on to the owners, just wish I had more positive (like a miracle cure) input for them.


----------

